# Middle Eastern music in Japan



## majnuunNavid

I'm a Middle Eastern musician playing Arabic and Persian traditional music, and I'm looking to make contacts with other musicians playing middle eastern music, venues for playing middle eastern music, etc. 

Has anyone been exposed to middle eastern music in Japan? I know there is some presence there, some belly dancers, darabuka players, and some Oud players too. 

I'm looking to learn anything be it anecdotal, or in depth about the scene there and if I can be put in touch with anyone there that would be even better.


----------



## myrrh

majnuunNavid said:


> I'm a Middle Eastern musician playing Arabic and Persian traditional music, and I'm looking to make contacts with other musicians playing middle eastern music, venues for playing middle eastern music, etc.
> 
> Has anyone been exposed to middle eastern music in Japan? I know there is some presence there, some belly dancers, darabuka players, and some Oud players too.
> 
> I'm looking to learn anything be it anecdotal, or in depth about the scene there and if I can be put in touch with anyone there that would be even better.


There's a website that lists all such venues (and many artists) in Japan. Sadly, it is a Japanese-language website, which means that I am not allowed to share it here.

However, if you would go to YahooJapan and type in "belly dancers"--English is fine--it will come up as the first or second link. (Look for "bellydancejapan.") Phone numbers and addresses for well over one hundred Middle East-themed restaurants and shops (50+ in Tokyo alone) are provided. While the information is mostly in Japanese, there is an English-language navigation menu at the top.

Good luck!


----------

